# Son of Ben



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 18, 2019)

Here's a new one. This is the pedal I built for that Basic Workflow thread. I really love it. It is a definite keeper. Tayda viola pink enclosure. LMS Brutalist knobs. P-Touch printed labels.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 18, 2019)

Purdy build !!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

Sweet!  How much effect does the BASS control have?


----------



## p_wats (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice! Been curious about building one of these. Looks great!


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 21, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet!  How much effect does the BASS control have?


When I settle home from work I'll test it out again and let you know. Now I'm curious from reading that other thread.


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 21, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Here's a new one. This is the pedal I built for that Basic Workflow thread. I really love it. It is a definite keeper. Tayda viola pink enclosure. LMS Brutalist knobs. P-Touch printed labels.
> View attachment 1916
> View attachment 1917



looks great! looks like a large decal, how on earth did you get that out of a p touch? i've never used one but i thought they only spit out small simple labels


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 21, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> looks great! looks like a large decal, how on earth did you get that out of a p touch? i've never used one but i thought they only spit out small simple labels


Thanks! The biggest tapes mine prints is 18mm. This pedal is 7 individual tapes...the header, footer, each knob, and the Chimera


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 21, 2019)

@mywmyw I explained it better here


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 21, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet!  How much effect does the BASS control have?


Hi Chuck. I posted my thoughts on this topic here.


----------

